# Impost Block Bit



## Steve57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all, I’m new, hopefully finally in the right place. I’m building 3 walls of bookcases, and am using fluted molding with blocks to transition to the crown and base moldings. BMC/Smoot sells a small molding piece called “Solid Pine Impost Block 883.” They are around $7 each, and I will need a lot of them, so I’d like to try making them myself. Could anyone help me with finding a router bit for this? Thanks much!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is this it???
7/8" x 2-1/2" Solid Pine Impost Block SM880 | SM880 | Build With BMC


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve57 said:


> Hi all, I’m new, hopefully finally in the right place.


 @steve - I deleted your other post.

Welcome aboard. Lots of good folks here.


----------



## Steve57 (Jan 21, 2018)

MT Stringer said:


> @steve - I deleted your other post.
> 
> Welcome aboard. Lots of good folks here.


Hey Thanks!



Stick486 said:


> is this it???


Thanks very much! I don’t have enough posts for a photo or url, so I appreciate you checking it out! Yes, that’s the profile.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Steve.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I couldn't find that exact profile, but you could do it with 2 set-ups with a cove bit and a beading bit. Would take some setting up,don't know if it would be worth it. You could make a similar profile with crown molding bits ,or picture framing bits for the face and glue it to a 45 degree chamfer to make a crown molding. Not sure if that is cost effective either.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you could do that as built up (3 pieces) but the total cost of bits may hurt your brain...
do you have a router table??? if not, stop where you are...
you need to cut a cove..
Freud Tools | 3/4" Radius Cove Bit
the bull nose/half round...
Freud Tools - Search Results for half round
then the kanted/chamfered base...
Freud Tools | 7/8" (Dia.) Chamfer Bit
that's 3 pieces, each w/ it's own profile stacked (built up) on top of each other...


----------



## Steve57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> I couldn't find that exact profile, but you could do it with 2 set-ups with a cove bit and a beading bit. Would take some setting up,don't know if it would be worth it. You could make a similar profile with crown molding bits ,or picture framing bits for the face and glue it to a 45 degree chamfer to make a crown molding. Not sure if that is cost effective either.
> 
> Herb





Stick486 said:


> you could do that as built up (3 pieces) but the total cost of bits may hurt your brain...
> do you have a router table??? if not, stop where you are...
> you need to cut a cove..that's 3 pieces, each w/ it's own profile stacked (built up) on top of each other...


Thanks much both of you! I have a router table. I have the cove bit, and will look for the round/bead tomorrow and give it a try. You’re right at some point it’s not cost effective. She has decided it must be _that_ profile, so I’ll see what I can do before I have to admit defeat and sign my next paycheck over to Smoot. :grin:


----------



## Steve57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Ross!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> you could do that as built up (3 pieces) but the total cost of bits may hurt your brain...
> do you have a router table??? if not, stop where you are...
> you need to cut a cove..
> Freud Tools | 3/4" Radius Cove Bit
> ...




Great post Stick. That is what I call helping someone out. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Steve57...
you can post pictures off of the device you are posting from w/o needing 10 posts...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Smoot is using a moulder to make that I would say which handles a much bigger bit that what you can turn so you would have to do it like Stick is suggesting by making separate sections and gluing them together. I did something similar when I built my fireplace mantle. Post 12 in this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/wood-species/57633-how-called-wood-fungus-marble-2.html


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Steve; welcome!
You could buy one piece, make a female mould, and cast the rest of the pieces you need. Mind you that's assuming they're going to be painted...clear finish not so much. 




If you only needed 10 or less, personally I'd just bite the bullet and buy the mouldings.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Great post Stick. That is what I call helping someone out. :smile:


am I still scratched off of your list and m oved to the ''other'' list???


----------

